# Ninpo- effective?



## Klondike93 (Mar 18, 2002)

I have a friend taking ninpo and based on what he has told me so far, I got to thinking about if it's effective or just following a tradition. He has told me they don't do any sparring or fighting like that, just rondori. When they grapple it's usually just one thing they do and not freestyle. I have always done sparring and felt it is a needed part of learning self defense. My reason is you learn to take a hit, you know what it feels like to be hit.  When I asked him why they don't spar, he said "what they do is too dangerous, might really hurt someone. We train not to get hit."
We all train not to get hit, but how can you know what it's like if you never traing and get hit once and a while.  Not trying to be disrespectful at all, I just would like to be informed.

Thanks

:asian: 

Chuck


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 18, 2002)

I think it depends on the individual dojos.  A buddy of mine trained at the Atlanta Bujinkan dojo, and he and I sparred regularly, and I believe he sparred with his fellow students.

Cthulhu


----------



## Jay Bell (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey Chuck,

I've been training in the Bujinkan for a few years.  In my opinion, it's the most effective martial art that I've ever had contact with (for me). 

The idea of not getting hit surprises me though.  When doing waza, the technique is done to you...strikes, jointlocks and throws all.

It's a rarity that our group doesn't go home after training without bruising....whether it be from the ground or someone's strikes.  This is not to say that we go full out by any means, but there is a lot of contact in budo taijutsu.

Where does your friend study?

Have a good one,

Jay


----------



## Deaf (Mar 19, 2002)

Chuck,

Where is your friend taking this ninpo?  It might be an instructor's wish for no sparring etc.

However, training in budo taijutsu for awhile, I can honestly tell you that if you train in budo taijutsu, you ARE going to feel the techniques, you ARE going to have bruises and you ARE going to love every minute of it  (of all the budo taijutsu dojos that I have been to, I have not seen nor experience one time where there has been no contact.)

Contact is extremely important in learning the techniques taught in budo taijutsu.  We do not go full blast and try to "stomp" people's butts or anything like that.  We just create enough contact so it is felt and realized..."whoa s@$t!"  

HTH,

Deaf


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 19, 2002)

He's studying Genbukan ninpo, I don't know who the instructor is though.  (hope I spelled it right)

:asian:


----------



## Deaf (Mar 19, 2002)

It might just be the way that Genbukan or the instructor teaches the classes.  Possible that the instructor is afraid of lawsuit etc.  So no sparring etc.   I really could not be sure since I do not have any exposure to the Genbukan system.

Deaf


----------



## 928Porsche (Apr 28, 2002)

I am that friend that Chuck is talking about.  I thought that I might clear up some things.  Or maybe not...

Unless I misunderstand what Chuck's idea of sparring is, no, we don't do that.  We could put on gloves, shin guards, head protector, etc. and then punch and kick the snot out of each other all class long, but how much of Ninpo is that?  I do get hit often.  Sometimes by the floor, other times because I didn't get out of the way.

I train Monday though Friday and sometimes Saturday.  Monday through Thursday is regular training where we concentrate on learning  technics and applying them.  We don't do this at full speed.  Fridays are a little different, and more fun!  That's when we usually do randori.  In our dojo randori is a random attack, but not at full speed.  The uke attacks any way he/she wants and the tori defends any way he/she wants.  Sometimes things get a little out of hand.  This is where the danger can come in.  If I get too pumped up on adrenaline and oni kadaki (sp?) the uke without proper control, next stop for the uke is the hospital!  After Friday night classes, we will go to a local bar and brag about our new bruises and how so and so did such and what to so and so.  If you don't have at least one new bruise, you weren't "playing" right.

I've invited Chuck to visit the dojo and even participate.  He has yet to do so, but this is primarily because it is a fairly long drive for him to get the my dojo and he doesn't really have the time.

:ninja:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 28, 2002)

Well since I posted this question I have to re-evaluate my own sparring.  I go to a Kenpo school that doesn't sparr and my instructor has since explained why. For the last 15 years I've trained in a system that sparred all the time, point full contact you name it we fought it. Now the reason we don't at the kenpo school is as my instructor has told me, "we learn to protect our selves not put on pads and win trophys".  At the school we also do Systema the Russian Martial Art and you don't sparr there either, sort of. You'd have to see it to understand cause we do sparr just more for real.  You take quite a beating when doing systema, but in the long run it's worth it to be able to protect yourself or someone else.  So when I asked about this, is because they don't sparr, I did and thought that was the only way you could experience fighting. So now I understand of how they train at his ninpo school. Some day I might be able to make it down there, but it's hard cause I'm busy monday thru friday as well.

Peace bro, and keep training at with the stuff you like.



:asian:


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

I saw a Bujinkan Dojo, called Myofu-An Bujutsu.

I saw nothing to say is not effective. 
Infact, what I saw was all effective for me. 

Bujutsu, of course. 

Big Ups to the MyofuAn Guys.


----------



## Makoto-Dojo (Oct 17, 2002)

FWIW,

I have a Genbukan Dojo. And we spar full out! All ranges all out... WIth Macho face cage head gear, NHB gloves, cups and mouth piece and shin guards.

As long as a Dojo Owner teaches the basics and kata as Tanemura Sensei wishes, he can go beyond that as well. So it is a personal issue with each instructor.

Regards,


----------

